# Mahlkonig FCG 6.0 Filtered Coffee Grinder



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ideal for large busy locations, becoming very popular.

Preferential rates for members.

email: [email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20FCG%206.0%20Filter%20Coffee%20Grinder


----------

